# Rent Relief



## martyoo (19 Jun 2007)

Hi,
A friend of mine is claiming rent relief and is unsure how it works. Can some one shine some light on it regarding how/when is the relief payed back.
Thanks in advance.
Martin


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jun 2007)

Do you mean SW Rent Allowance or [broken link removed] or something else?


----------



## martyoo (20 Jun 2007)

Hi, yes its the revenue rental tax credit one. She is just unsure of how it works. 
Thanks.


----------



## Welfarite (20 Jun 2007)

martyoo said:


> Can some one shine some light on it regarding how/when is the relief payed back.



The rent relief is given as credits on your tax certificate so it is not actually "given back". Your friend should see it identified as such on the tax cert.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jun 2007)

martyoo said:


> Hi, yes its the revenue rental tax credit one. She is just unsure of how it works.
> Thanks.


[broken link removed]


----------



## martyoo (20 Jun 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. Apreicate it


----------



## hakouna (18 Jul 2007)

Does that mean that someone who is not working and therefore doesn't have a tax credit certificate can NOT claim rent releif ?
regards
hak


----------



## Mynydd (18 Jul 2007)

Rent relief refunds can be paid by cheque or directly to your bank account as well if your friend's claim is for a previous tax tear or during a period of unemployment.​


----------



## hakouna (18 Jul 2007)

My friend is on medical training for few months , he was never in employment in Ireland and I guess he won't be earning any wages before a year or so as he has to pass at least 3 exams to register with Irish council then get a job .
He submited Rent 1 - Claim for rent relief for Private rented accomodation - to revenue but they came back asking to fill form 12A which is "Application for a certificate of Tax credits and Standard Rate Cut-off Point " . We are puzeled as we don't want to mess it up . 
Any advice Appreciated
hak


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jul 2007)

hakouna said:


> Does that mean that someone who is not working and therefore doesn't have a tax credit certificate can NOT claim rent releif ?
> regards


As far as I know that is the case - since rent relief is not one of the tax credits that is granted at source (e.g. owner occupier mortgage interest tax relief, private health insurance premium tax relief, _SSIA _topup and _SSIA_ pension incentive tax credits etc.)  only those who actually pay tax can benefit from it.


----------



## hakouna (19 Jul 2007)

Thanks ClubMan for your clarification - I didn't find any information on revenue regarding this issue . You reckon I should advice my friend to fill form 12A and see what revenue will come back with or We/He will be messing his record with revenue when he will work in the future ?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jul 2007)

If his tax affairs are not up to date then it makes sense to return a _Form 12 _or otherwise inform _Revenue _of any new information.


----------



## hakouna (19 Jul 2007)

He never had to deal with Tax as he never had a job in Ireland , he just came few months ago to untertake an unpaid medical training , so he has no tax certificate issued for him before


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jul 2007)

hakouna said:


> He never had to deal with Tax as he never had a job in Ireland , he just came few months ago to untertake an unpaid medical training , so he has no tax certificate issued for him before


If he has no taxable income then he has no cause to file a _Form 12_. As far as I know he cannot avail of the rent relief tax credit as he has no taxable income.


----------



## hakouna (19 Jul 2007)

That's clear now - Thanks ClubMan


----------



## Jaid79 (19 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Do you mean SW Rent Allowance or [broken link removed] or something else?


 
Can a person claim both?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jul 2007)

If you pay tax *and *satisfy the rent allowance means test then I presume so.


----------



## Protocol (20 Jul 2007)

Can you claim both?  Hardly.

If the SW are paying most of your rent, then you would get very little tax relief, as you would be paying very little rent.

Example:

Rent = 120 pw, you pay 13, the SW pay 107.

Assuming you are paying income tax (unlikely), you would be able to get tax relief on the 13 rent you pay per week.


----------



## Jaid79 (21 Jul 2007)

Protocol said:


> Can you claim both? Hardly.
> 
> If the SW are paying most of your rent, then you would get very little tax relief, as you would be paying very little rent.
> 
> ...


 
So you can claim both


----------

